
Ask HN: I Want to Replace Pass - spapas82
I&#x27;m using pass (the unix password manager: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.passwordstore.org&#x2F;) for some years and have grown tired of the difficult process I need to install it (and move my keys and passwords) on windows; due to various hardwared problems I had to install windows 3 times in the last month and I don&#x27;t want to re-configure it again on windows!<p>So, could you recommend another password manager? Or convince me to keep using pass and go again into the chore of installing it on windows (the main difficulty i guess is synchronizing my gpg key)<p>Requirements:<p>- Ability to import the passwords I already have on pass
- Easy synchronization (pass uses git for this and it&#x27;s excellent)
- Good windows support
- Good linux support
- Good mobile (android) support
- Free (open source would be even better)
======
cg505
Bitwarden is a great choice. It is open source, has browser extensions and a
CLI, and you can self-host the syncing backend if you want.

~~~
spapas82
Thank you I'll check it out!

